Ask HN: What are the best guides/resources for implementing Undo/Redo in an app? - flybayer
======
strangecasts
Game Programming Patterns happens to have a good summary of the command
pattern which also deals with undo/redo:

[http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/command.html](http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/command.html)

------
FroshKiller
That's a very broad question that I imagine depends very much on the
particulars of the application. A basic undo/redo approach is described in the
Command pattern chapter of Design Patterns.

